# BettaFix



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What's wrong with bettafix?? I just found a thread where people are reporting not to use it?!? I'm on day 3!! I was told it's a good product  Now I feel stupid.


----------



## HarlequinBBRM (Jun 17, 2011)

BettaFix/MelaFix had tea tree oil(?) in it which can damage a betta's labyrinth organ (what they use to breath), so long term use will harm your fish's breathing.


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

taken from this thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=789437



PewPewPew said:


> Alright... First. Dont let some noob come in here and be all OMG, I HEARD IT WAS AWFUL THIS ONE TIME!
> 
> There's a ton of misinformation around out there... It all started from one thing, and spiraled out of controlled via rumors, hear say, all of that.
> 
> ...



thanks, PewPewPew. haha


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh!! What a relief! Thanks for clarifying! He's been so much more active in his new tank thing (which is when I added the bettafix) that I thought it was doing good.. Despite the strong odor. I will promptly cut his dose in half and see if it helps him as is. Thanks!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, done some more digging around. I think Lakitu has fin rot. They've been getting thinner. And he has what I think might be velvet on his head. The "velvet" is white and not gold colored as mentioned in the sickness thread I just read. Can I buy sea salt tonight and treat him? I cannot get to pet store for aq salt tonight, maybe tomorrow but I wanna do something tonight!!

He is not rubbing against anything as if he's itchy..He's acting perfectly fine.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

To treat fin rot, use *aquarium salt*, not sea salt (which will kill him). The dose is 1tsp./gal at a max of a 10 day treatment, with 100% daily water changes and re-adding the salt mix. 
It's easier to pre-mix the salt in a gallon jug.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

So... No sea salt??  It's kosher with nothing added to it like iodine or whatever.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

OOOHHHH Table salt!? I was thinking Marine salt. xD 

I believe that kosher salt is ok...I'm not really sure on that though. 

I found this though... 
http://www.yamatogreen.com/salt.htm
_" Table salt contains additives which you may not want in your tank. Most opponents to table salt cite the addition of Potassium Iodide to the salt, but I do not believe this is a concern. However, many brands of salt contain anti-caking agents such as Yellow Prussiate of Soda, which contains Cyanide. Yes, the dosage is quite small, but why would you WANT to add something potentially harmful to fish when there are readily available alternatives."_

So I guess it's up to you, really. I'm sure a day of it wouldn't do harm...but not sure on that.


----------



## kumi (Apr 23, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> OOOHHHH Table salt!? I was thinking Marine salt. xD
> 
> I believe that kosher salt is ok...I'm not really sure on that though.
> 
> ...


Kosher salt without any additives (such as the yellow prussiate of soda mentioned above) is fine to use and works well. I think people are a little leery of suggesting it because it would be so easy for somebody to just pick some up without checking the ingredients. 

Kumi


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

kumi said:


> Kosher salt without any additives (such as the yellow prussiate of soda mentioned above) is fine to use and works well. I think people are a little leery of suggesting it because it would be so easy for somebody to just pick some up without checking the ingredients.
> 
> Kumi


i agree. to be on the safe side, i would just pick up some AQ salt, but that's just me. i never like to risk things with my fish. if you're sure that there's no additives, then it's your call.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

You *CAN *use sea salt as long as it is only salt with no additives or iodine I used to use sea salt as an everyday thing in a low dose with pure sea salt (just salt!) and I used it for about 5 months then quit because long term use could cause issues eventually so you can use any salt as long as it is only salt with *absolutely nothing else*.
Hope you can fix it .


----------



## dsgems (Jul 14, 2011)

*Check out fungus*



Laki said:


> Ok, done some more digging around. I think Lakitu has fin rot. They've been getting thinner. And he has what I think might be velvet on his head. The "velvet" is white and not gold colored as mentioned in the sickness thread I just read. Can I buy sea salt tonight and treat him? I cannot get to pet store for aq salt tonight, maybe tomorrow but I wanna do something tonight!!
> 
> He is not rubbing against anything as if he's itchy..He's acting perfectly fine.


So sorry your fish is sick, it is very scary. Bettas are very strong and heal very well. 
My Betta had his fins clenched really tight , no appetite, And with a strrong magniying glass I could see something whitish all over his head. I thought it was fin rot or maybe velvet or ick. I read that fungus looks can look like velvet but is not yellow, it's white. My betta was not eating or swimming for 5 days. I used a small tank to treat him with salt. I also used Bettafix, unknowing it was not safe. I also kept him in the dark. the next day he was swimming around, his fins were out. It took a couple of days to get him to eat. I stll have him isolated, and using the salt treatment. Good luck!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys for your help! I didn't use the salt last night to be sure. I spent like 10 minutes in the isle checking ALL the boxes. It is Kosher, nothing else is in it except sea salt. I made sure bc I did read about people using the table salt and ones with anti-caking agents. I'm careful as heck with my pets but at the time being, what with work and bus schedules and all the stores being so far away I will not be able to get there now until Saturday night or Monday.. (Sunday is most likely a no-go bc Im scared to death of missing the bus and they have a special Sunday schedule.. If I missed the bus I'd be a good 2 hour walk from home )

I will look at fungus to see what he has. It's not even bad. I only noticed it when a bright light was on him and I was looking him over (I like to check on my pets and examine them for anything wrong) Thanks guys!! 

I will use the sea salt until I can switch it up.. Then I'll also have sea salt for adding flavor to my food!  is it the same dose? 1tsp/per gallon?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

So the sea salt worked on his fungus!! I'm so happy!!  It's gone but how long should I keep him in salt water?? And will a bit of salt water help his fins heal?? They've been looking raggedy :/


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

it should help his fins heal. my betta had fin rot so i QT'd him and put him in AQ salt for ten days. he's now doing quite well and his fins are healing. 

i'm not sure if it's the same amount of time for sea salt, but it should be.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

You shouldn't pass ten days on salt treatment, since Bettas are freshwater fishes salt damages their organs if they are kept in it for a long period of time. 

Salt doesn't really help the healing of fins/tails. Be sure that all the fungus is off before taking him off the treatment, if you want his fins to grow faster feed him high protein foods, flakes has the highest protein I believe. Also add stress coat to promote healing.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok!! Thanks guys! I'll continue the treatment for another day or two. Pick up some stress coat. He's not intersted in flakes really, just makes a mess.


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

i think it depends on what kind of flakes you feed him, but really frozen bloodworms are a good source of protein. i'm currently feeding my betta frozen bloodworms, and it really does him good.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

When I picked up Laki, the lady told us to be careful of frozen foods bc of potential contamination!! What's the chances? She also said that one pkg of frozen worms would outlast my betta!! lol Said it only worth getting if I keep alot of bettas. Even within the month when I get another I'd like to know the odds of getting contaminated bloodworms!!


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

you can get either one big block of frozen bloodworms or around 30 small cubes. the 30 small cubes are easier because you don't have to break them up. 

since i only give him 2 bloodworms per feeding, i give almost the rest of the cube to my parrot fish, but it's still too much, so i refrigerate it 2 days at most, since i can't freeze it again. it's your choice, since one cube can last one betta probably one month or two, so it won't be good if you refrigerate it too long.

and contamination isn't really a problem with frozen foods, most people worry about contamination with live foods.

i still think it's worth it since it gives your betta the protein it needs.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hm, maybe I can split a pkg with someone.. There's at least one other here from my city (silverfang) plus my sister (vikingprincess)


----------

